# Sticky  Artur Beterbiev vs Anthony Yarde - 28 January 2023



## 46 Wins




----------



## 46 Wins

Artur Beterbiev will make the first defence of his WBO world Light-Heavyweight title against the mandatory challenger from the United Kingdom, Anthony "The Beast" Yarde. Announced following Yarde's 3rd round destruction of Koykov last night, this will be the Brit's second attempt at a world title, his previous attempt to wrestle the WBO title from an Eastern European champion of course resulted in him being knocked out.

This time though the challenger will be on home soil as the undefeated Beterbiev looks to upset the crowd as he also puts his other two titles on the line.

A good opportunity for the younger Yarde who will now have the extra experience from his previous championship fight and also the extra man in the corner on the night. Add to that home advantage and it's perhaps now or never. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## gumbo2176

Until Beterbiev shows me something other than his brutal power to KO opponents, I'm going with a KO win by Artur.

The guy dismantles every opponent placed before him and I can't see that changing soon.


----------



## Dynamito

Beterbiev is there for the taking in my opinion. He is 38 years old he has become consistently injury prone. Dont think he will be around too much longer. .

Shame he did not join the professional ranks in his early 20's. He would have become a legend.

Time waits for no one, and you cant defy the ageing process. Not sure if Yarde will be the one to end his run. But the clock is definitely ticking on Beterbievs career.


----------



## Cableaddict

Wow, Beter is really 38 y-o? That's really surprising.

Stil, although he also has very good reflexes, which do slow with age, his basic style is the type that ages well. He doesn't need super-high output since he has 1-punch power, and he has no need to danced around on his back foot.

I always thought Yarde had massive potential, but that fraud Tunde has basically destroyed him.
They've added James Cook to the team. Big deal. Cook is a former Euro champion, but has ZERO training credentials. - And Tunde "Sparring is a waste of time" Ajayi is still in charge.

Beter has excellent defense these days, and he will apply relentless come-forward pressure. And Yarde has never shown an ability to counter-punch well.
If a bull ever got loose in a china shop, Yarde would be the porcelain teacup sitting on the front table.
Fawgeddaboudit.


----------



## Cableaddict

gumbo2176 said:


> Until Beterbiev shows me something other than his brutal power to KO opponents, I'm going with a KO win by Artur.


He has, you're just not noticing because his power is so overwhelming. (Maybe also because he was somewhat basic earlier in his career.)
It's similar to when Mike Tyson was rising through the ranks in 1985. Few noticed his excellent defense nor his exceptional ring IQ, though we all appreciate that in hindsight.

Watch Beterbiev's last 3-4 fights and really study what he does. The guy is the complete package.


----------



## Dynamito

Cableaddict said:


> Wow, Beter is really 38 y-o? That's really surprising.
> 
> Stil, although he also has very good reflexes, which do slow with age, his basic style is the type that ages well. He doesn't need super-high output since he has 1-punch power, and he has no need to danced around on his back foot.
> 
> I always thought Yarde had massive potential, but that fraud Tunde has basically destroyed him.
> They've added James Cook to the team. Big deal. Cook is a former Euro champion, but has ZERO training credentials. - And Tunde "Sparring is a waste of time" Ajayi is still in charge.
> 
> Beter has excellent defense these days, and he will apply relentless come-forward pressure. And Yarde has never shown an ability to counter-punch well.
> If a bull ever got loose in a china shop, Yarde would be the porcelain teacup sitting on the front table.
> Fawgeddaboudit.


Well firstly the "We dont believe in sparring" spiel from Tunde Ajayi was just a P.R. stunt as mentioned by Spencer Fearon to get attention and a reaction from the fans on social media. They did spar in reality. 
Although I would agree Tunde Ajayi is not much of a trainer.

As for James Cook he did train the British contender Richard "Solid" Williams years ago full time, and has been brought in by various camps as a consultant to add a new voice in training camps on a short term basis.

His main passion has been Amateur Boxing and getting youth of the streets and away from gang violence he has been running the famous Pedro Youth Club for a number of years and training amateurs in the gym.

James knows his stuff.


----------



## desertlizard

if somehow yarde has an extra tank of oxygen in his kit this time and has worked on his stamina, he ll definitely can get the upset no doubt now, Beterviev comes as the old wolf shit i thought he was younger than 38, we ll defo see some bombs that night


----------



## 46 Wins




----------



## turbotime

Had no idea B was a bit old, i Don't see any upsets though.


----------

